# Aluminum boat paint



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have a 1654 aluminum boat that i bought used from a guy that use to use it in saltwater a good bit. well, where my running boards hit the boat it, there was a good bit of pitting and bare aluminum even to the extent of the pitting going all the way through allowing the boat to leak. i looked under the boat before buying but the boards covered it up. i am getting it fixed this week by welding another sheet over the top of it. its only a little 10 x 10 spot. while the boat is flipped over though i want to repaint it. what is a good aluminum boat paint that will be good for the boat? i heard something about a BLP epoxy paint??? this is a john boat style and i will be using it mostly in the delta and rivers mostly. thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny you mention it, I'm painting a little pond jumper right now. It's only a 11.5 Jon boat and I wasn't wanting to sink a bunch of $$$ into it so I bought some Aluminum Paint that's galvanized colored. It's got a picture of chainlink fence on it so I figured if folks put it on galvanized fences and it last fer a while, it's good enough fer this little sled! I cleaned the crap outta the boat then took mineral spirits and scrubbed it down and just started on the inside this AM at 5! It actually looks purty good. I'm gonna put about 3 coats on the inside then flip it and finish the bottom. Putting my deck and floors in it while it dries I reckon....I should have taken before/after pics, but it's not looking to bad! Finished the trailer yesterday and all it's needed is to wire the lights and I'm gonna pick it up w/ my tractor to look under to make sure I didn't miss any spots....


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm no expert but I have done a fair amount of research in prep to paint my aluminum boat. A aluminum etcher or self etching primer is HIGHLY recommended for painting aluminum. You can find spray cars of it at auto stores or the auto section of Walmart. Last I checked lowes had some in the quart can with their marine coatings.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

If you were talking about the bunk boards on the trailer. Take a good look at your bunk boards. If they are treated with copper that is the cause of your painting. Copper plus aluminum equals pitting. Replace the bunk boards.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

flcaptainbill said:


> If you were talking about the bunk boards on the trailer. Take a good look at your bunk boards. If they are treated with copper that is the cause of your painting. Copper plus aluminum equals pitting. Replace the bunk boards.


when i bought the boat it had freshly wrapped bunk boards with carpet. do i need to still change the boards or look for something. i replaced all the hardware on the trailer but never took the carpet off.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bobby, send him a link to your monster instead of a tease with just 1 pic!!!! He'll be drooling all over the place!


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Gonna put gatorglide on the hull of my 1648 alumacraft. Check out www.tinboats.net they have a lot of good information on aluminum boats and mods.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

flcaptainbill said:


> If you were talking about the bunk boards on the trailer. Take a good look at your bunk boards. If they are treated with copper that is the cause of your painting. Copper plus aluminum equals pitting. Replace the bunk boards.


 How do you know if the boards have been treated with copper? thanks Im about to redo mine also.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Just Pressure Treated wood against alum will do it.

Bunk Slicks to cover wood. Carpet stays wet longer and holds Salt.










You want the water to run away from the hull. 

And NEVER EVER unhook the winch from the boat until you are over water. I have to crank the motor and put it in forward gear to hold the boat so I can unhook it.

http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1977


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I painted my SeaArk exterior with Alumigrip. From the rub rails to the decks etc is all Linex. Bought the package, sold the engine and controls so the hull and trailer cost me $1800. Did some fabrication to add storage and then it was off to Sarasota to a buddy to do the Linex. I've got a brand new Etec 115 sitting in the box waiting to be hung on the stern.

Not quite done yet but you'll get the idea.

Before and after shots.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost done..


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

And the end for now..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's SWEET BB!!!! I'll post pics of mine after I'm done, but folks will laugh compared to others posted!!!! hahaahah, just a ******* puddle jumper!!!


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks & post em up.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

GIggaMon said:


> How do you know if the boards have been treated with copper? thanks Im about to redo mine also.


I am pretty sure any treated wood you will get from a big box store is. If I am wrong I am sure someone will correct me.

http://www.strongtie.com/productuse/ptwoodfaqs.html


----------

